# Model motoring bodies are nice ...... BUT



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

this is just a little too pricey for me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MODEL-MOTORING-...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2ea969ca03


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

But, they only made 25,000.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*And...*

... did we mention specifically it's number 9,644 of 25,000???? What lineage... What a wonderful provenance... There hasn't been one this nice since number 9,643 and won't be another until number 9,645. *NOW... *what's it gonna take to get you into this car today son?  nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I got one out back I can make you a real deal on, little old lady driven...How's half price sound??? RM


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn! I've got a few of these!! I went on a MM shopping spree a few years back, paid 18.95 + tax for the ones I bought. I wonder what the Grumpy Camaro, or the Sunoco Camaro will bring?? Now that's a return on your buck!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont think he should count his chickens just yet...

asking two bones and pocketing two bones are a different story.

He's trolled this one before.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

$200.00? Wishful thinking on the seller's part.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "Red Alert" seems to be the mosted Prized!*



tjetsgrig said:


> Damn! I've got a few of these!! I went on a MM shopping spree a few years back, paid 18.95 + tax for the ones I bought. I wonder what the Grumpy Camaro, or the Sunoco Camaro will bring?? Now that's a return on your buck!!


I also bought all of the Limited Edition Model Motoring cars like the Grumpy and Penske Camaros. I have one of these Red Alert Chevelles and paid $80.00 for it two years ago. At the time, that was the going price. Now I have the full Model Motoring Limited Edition set.

For whatever reason, this particular car is the one most sought after. Most of the other Model Motoring Limited Edition Cars fall in the $20 - $40 range.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Here are three others at much more reasonable prices!*

Bodies only. Great Deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIMITED-EDITION...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item19b8fdf398

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIMITED-EDITION...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item53df0155bc

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIMITED-EDITION...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item53df041f53


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

tjetsgrig said:


> Damn! I've got a few of these!! I went on a MM shopping spree a few years back, paid 18.95 + tax for the ones I bought. I wonder what the Grumpy Camaro, or the Sunoco Camaro will bring?? Now that's a return on your buck!!


About $30- $35


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

LOOK NOW! WHILE MY QUANTITY OF ONE CHEVELLE LASTS ONLY $199.99?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Better get a carfax. I wonder if he went back and read his auction and realized how much of an @rss he sound like. Um guess not its still there.


----------

